
Obfuscated Erlang (2012) - QuinnWilton
https://ferd.ca/obfuscation.html
======
StudentStuff
Lol, this reminds me of Erlang: The Movie

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrIjfIjssLE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrIjfIjssLE)

~~~
lelf
And just in case you missed it, — Erlang The Movie II: The Sequel
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRbY3TMUcgQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRbY3TMUcgQ)

------
type0
One of the comments in the code states

> According to many Haskellers, type signatures represent sufficient
> documentation.

And then:

> %% I am ... %% learning ... %% cabbage

You surely do. Hmm, so much wisdom in all this

------
userbinator
The "texture" of the code reminds me a bit of the JJencode/JSFuck[1]
JavaScript obfuscator --- lots of repetitive patterns and the same concept of
building bigger and more complex pieces from recursive applications of very
trivial rules.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JSFuck](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JSFuck)

------
xtagon
Macros are expanded at compile-time, yes? If so, does that mean you can have
obfuscation with zero runtime overhead?

~~~
macintux
Yes and yes.

------
dnautics
if you like obfuscated BEAM languages, back when the eeee thing was a thing, I
wrote this:

[https://gist.github.com/isaac-
rstor/8bab8a47f6848613d7a23092...](https://gist.github.com/isaac-
rstor/8bab8a47f6848613d7a230929a4974c8)

~~~
tomsmeding
Just for the reference of us brats that don't know what "the eeee thing" was,
could you please enlighten us?

~~~
sigwinch28
It's a GitHub repository with a name consisting of 132 'e's, the maximum limit
on GitHub [0][1].

People started contributing more and more esoteric code to print 'e'
repeatedly in their favourite programming language. Eventually the repository
was disabled, and the author got into a long-winded discussion with GitHub.
Eventually the repository was archived [2].

[0]:
[https://github.com/eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee/eeeeeeee...](https://github.com/eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee/eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee)

[1]:
[https://linuxwit.ch/blog/2018/12/e98e/](https://linuxwit.ch/blog/2018/12/e98e/)

[2]: [https://linuxwit.ch/blog/2018/12/everything-that-lives-is-
de...](https://linuxwit.ch/blog/2018/12/everything-that-lives-is-designed-to-
end/)

------
52-6F-62
As one currently slowly and gradually undertaking learning Erlange—that was...
inspirational? Definitely hilarious.

------
zerogvt
So this is like quadratic obfuscation.

~~~
pepper_sauce
Is this a joke about regular Erlang's readability? :D

------
scriptkiddy
Bravo

